# where is the best place to go shark fishing



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

where is the best place to go shark fishing in or near galveston?im goin to be on the beach and i will have my kayak. im new to hear and i live in houston texas and i would like to go shark fishing here.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

SLP

http://sanluispass.com/index.asp?page=about


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

you should go towards crystal beach or guilcrest much better then slp


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Medina Lake in San Antonio. 

Out your way might want to hit High Island when the water temps warm up a little.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i like high island alot, but ive had alotta good luck at slp. ive also had alotta luck fishing off the t at the big pier in galveston. if youre gonna fish slp, check out this site, theres a good diagram of where to fish, and itll tell you about some of the other spots. 
http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/texaslocationspart1.msnw


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Galveston ain't the place to go, about the only place you can drive on the beach is at SLP on the west end and they are trying to shut that down.
IMNSHO the best shark fishing reasonably close Houston goes in this order. Gorda, HI, MOB/Quintana, SLP/Surf Side, & Bolivar.
Gorda can be done in 2WD, but really is a 4X4 beach after the first 3-4 miles.
HI is 2WD most of the time, but there is usually lots of trash on the beach and the water looks bad most days. (lots of fish in that dirty water) The biggest problem is the people that think HI is a nude beach.
Quintana/MOB can get real crowded.
SLP is the most dangerous pass in the state and the currents kill lots of fishermen. If you get back away from the pass a mile or so, the fishing can be pretty good and reasonably safe. I see lots of people fishing SLP when the tide is slack, but I've seen it go from slack tide to a roaring current in less time than you can imagine. SLP almost killed me 35 years ago and it don't get another chance.

Bolivar is called the "Zoo" in summer, because of all the drunk college kids.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Gundoc, you left a word out of your post, I added it in for ya. 



gundoctor said:


> The biggest problem is the *ugly* people that think HI is a nude beach.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Im All About Slp....yes The Current Is Horrible At Times, As Long As Your Safe, You'll Have A Good Time. I've Caught 2 Nice Blacktips, And I Dont Even Know How Many Bonnet Heads There.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

if you have a kayak and live in houston, i would say anywhere from high-island to crystal beach...


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

PINS...nuff said...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Gundoc, you left a word out of your post, I added it in for ya.


Yep, UGLY was the word I was looking for to describe those fools and couldn't find it.
But Erika was smiling at me about that time and my mind just wouldn't wrap around the concept of the word.

BTW: We are planning to go soak a crab at either the TCD or Surf Side drum hole tomorrow. Cabin fever and her two kids are making us both a little jumpy LOL. Maybe a big ugly or two, will pull all the kinks out of our strings. 
If she goes, it'll be our first fishing trip together and she claims she ain't never caught a fish. I GOT TO CHANGE THAT LMAO


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

rod dawg said:


> if you have a kayak and live in houston, i would say anywhere from high-island to crystal beach...


From my house in Pasadena([email protected] Blvd) its 70miles to HI through Galveston) and 110 miles to Gorda, and there ain't no crowd like you have to deal with at Cristal Beach. 
Plus there ain't no ferry that can sometime take hours to cross. That alone is worth driving another 50 miles IMO. That's why I usually go the long way (80 miles)through Winny, when I head to HI.
If you are on the west side of Houston, Crystal is the last place I would think about and Gorda would be the first.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

DITTO to PINS


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont know why people always talk so bad about galveston beach from. ive caught alot of big sharks from the t head on the galveston fishing pier. its really not that bad of a place imho.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

JWS said:


> i dont know why people always talk so bad about galveston beach from. ive caught alot of big sharks from the t head on the galveston fishing pier. its really not that bad of a place imho.


Oh its a great place to catch sharks, if you ain't into catch and release. In the 20 something years I fished there I caught a bunch.

Then I got educated to the facts of sharkfishing on a pier. 
It all has to do with sharks not having a rib cage to protect their internal organs.
If you lay one on a hard flat surface like a pier deck or jetty, the weight of the shark crushes its guts and that kills it in a few hours. This starts with sharks about 5ft long and gets worse as the sharks get bigger/heavier.
Then you have the stress of the trip from the water to the pier deck and back to the water. That is generally enough stress to do in the ones that don't get their guts crushed. How many pier fishermen have you saw toss a small shark back in the water from 10-20ft up on the pier deck? They hit pretty hard and take a beating from it.

With catch and release on the beach, there is enough that don't make it. Doing it off a pier or jetty just ups the odds to a unacceptable level from my point of view.

On the other hand, you are entitled to fish your way and I'm entitled to fish mine. Just as long as every body know what the results are.

As for the rest of the beach in Galvatraz, the city has got it so you can't drive on the sand and I ain't into hauling all my equipment that far on my back. So I fish somewhere else that the crowds ain't so bad and the fishing is probably better.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I like H.I. the best for us people that live in the Houston Area, or North of the city. I like being able to travel through High Island and not have to travel through Houston. The only problem with this route is buying bait( Live Crabs ) durning the winter or fresh mullet.I like the beach, and it being less crowded than SLP.


----------



## chum bucket (Feb 22, 2007)

i fish mcfaddin most of the time and the reds are always thick there if mc faddin is crowed then i just go a little further west and i am not going to be to far from my ice chest it is a 150 qt and stays in my truck and the dodge is also my rod holder lol


----------



## jimpopular (Jul 15, 2005)

Where exactky is Mcfaddin?If it hold reds and sharks I need to be there.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

jimpopular said:


> Where exactky is Mcfaddin?If it hold reds and sharks I need to be there.


it's b/n high island and searim state park (the beach starts...i believe 5 miles north east of high island)


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

JD761 said:


> PINS...nuff said...


Totally agree!


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

fabian31268 said:


> you should go towards crystal beach or guilcrest much better then slp


absolutly, get away from galveston and get on over to Gilchrist. I shark fish on the east bay side of Rollover pass and do pretty well


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

I saw a comment on HI being good from north Houston.
I live in far northwest; ([email protected]) whats the best route from there?

I can't stand the ferry!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

bryster said:


> I saw a comment on HI being good from north Houston.
> I live in far northwest; ([email protected]) whats the best route from there?
> 
> I can't stand the ferry!


Take I 10 to Winnie. Then take 124 south to 87(20 miles give or take). 87 runs just behind the dunes and is washed out just east of the 124/87 intersection. Turn left on 87 and go around the "road closed" barricades and you're at HI. Be warned that some people think its a "nude beach" after you get into Jefferson county(about 5 miles past the barricades).
Here is a Map Quest link showing how to get from Houston to the village of HI. http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=High+Island&2s=tx&2z=&r=f
The beach is about a mile south of there and you want to head east when you get to the big curve in the road/intersection.
From the far NW side of Houston, I'd do some serious looking at Matagorda.


----------



## Big Gun (Mar 13, 2007)

Try puttin in at the beach front near rollover pass and drag a large shad hooked on a circle hook on or near the botoom, if you can get out past the third cut water about 12-17 ft deep there, but you'll have to make sure the water temp is right and the surf not too aggressive. While you wait you can fish for flounder and trout near the pass, watch the current though.
best of luck BiGGun


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

beyond "brownwater" PINS


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I am new to shark fishing also thanks for the info.


----------



## wtman1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Anyone ever shark fish in POC?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

wtman1 said:


> Anyone ever shark fish in POC?


Yep did some sharkin at POC, but it was out of a boat just offshore.
I don't know of any shark fishing places around POC that are accessible by vehicle.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW, I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the mouth of the brazos just south of the freeport jetty. Shark central when the tides right. 

Also some excellent shark fishing around the mouth of caney creek (brown cedar cut or something like that) by Seargent (coming up the beach from matagorda). Big mud bank on the seargent side really seems to turn off fishing there. Easy to get there with a small boat too. Buddy an I used to go up there in a little jon boat. Launced at seargent and run up to the beach and fished the south side beach front.. 

It's been a few years since I was down to either of them maybe they aren't accessable anymore. Developers get their way surf fishing will just be done in our memories..


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

What tide would be the "right tide" for MOB, Arlon?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

brazman said:


> What tide would be the "right tide" for MOB, Arlon?


Seemed like when ever the water was running out of the mouth of the river, the sharks (and a lot of others) are there waiting to see what it brings.. Big rains and dump of fresh water down the brazos runs everything off.. Need decent water and an outgoing flow.


----------



## Catchem1144 (Dec 29, 2005)

the best place by far for sharks around here is the sargant and matagorda surf


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

my 2 cents eny where on the coast you can get fresh bait out. 
***fresh bait is the key **** and bait placment*** and a bait that will last threw the trash fish picking on it till the big boy gets there.. ** no frozen bait**


----------

